# Nook Tablet coming November 16 - Barnes and Noble lobs back (sort of...)



## Bakari (May 25, 2010)

"Barnes & Noble will launch a new member of the Nook family of tablets and e-readers, the Nook Tablet, on November 16 for..."

CNN - http://www.cnn.com/2011/11/04/tech/gaming-gadgets/nook-tablet-november/index.html

MSNBC - http://technolog.msnbc.msn.com/_news/2011/11/04/8634529-nook-tablet-will-be-249-kindle-fire-rival-says-alleged-leak

Endgadget (Specs) - http://www.engadget.com/photos/bandn-nook-tablet-leak/

Perhaps the most significant issue, not really discussed, is B&N lowering their Nook Touch Reader to $99. (They are still not pricing competitively though.)


----------



## Ann Chambers (Apr 24, 2011)

Probably following their usual trend - too little, too late.
I know I already pre-ordered a Kindle Fire. Not changing tablets now. No way.
(I would love to see B&N get it together and give Amazon more competition, but so far, not happening.)


----------



## Bakari (May 25, 2010)

I know. Sometimes it's like watching a kid with huge potential throw it all 'down the drain.'


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann Chambers said:


> (I would love to see B&N get it together and give Amazon more competition, but so far, not happening.)


See, and I think B&N is being fairly competitive here. If you think about it, they had a 'tablet reader' first in the nook Color. In a way, the Fire is a response to that. I do think Amazon raised the bar, but I also think B&N is meeting their standard pretty well with this new device.

The price is a little higher, but there are some things you get for that which the fire doesn't have -- thing, in fact, that people have said they feel are 'missing' on the Fire -- an SD card slot, for instance and more on board memory.

I DON'T think it's worth jumping ship for, if you're already a satisfied Kindle user, but I DO think that people who are just getting into readers/tablets will see the two devices as extremely competitive. I personally think Amazon wins hands down in terms of content and customer service.

AND, there are people now who have one of the existing nook Color devices and 'rooted' it so that it runs the Kindle for Android App.


----------



## dbeman (Feb 23, 2011)

Ann Chambers said:


> Probably following their usual trend - too little, too late.
> I know I already pre-ordered a Kindle Fire. Not changing tablets now. No way.
> (I would love to see B&N get it together and give Amazon more competition, but so far, not happening.)


The Kindle Fire is Amazon's response to the nook Color; a perfect example of B&N giving Amazon some competition. Furthermore if the leaked "nook tablet" specs are correct it matches the Fire in most areas and exceeds it in terms of processing speed (albeit slightly), memory and expandability.

From my experience B&N's customer service has been outstanding...although I've only had to contact them once. (Which in its own way illustrates that they often get things right the first time!)


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

dbeman said:


> From my experience B&N's customer service has been outstanding...although I've only had to contact them once. (Which in its own way illustrates that they often get things right the first time!)


You must not have been around when the first Nook was released. 

Personally I love the competition! I do think B&N is doing better than they were in the beginning, but since I was on the Kindle bandwagon early and my content is with them, it would take a lot more to encourage me to switch. My neighbor who is a B&N lover will be very happy! He had been salivating over the Fire. Now he doesn't need to.


----------

